# Help, rv won't hook2house



## Campertoday1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello, I'm Britney. I've wanted a camper for many years. I finally got one and have no idea what I'm doing. I figured I'd hook it up to my home to see what works. I checked the lights first. There are about 8 lights. I live in a small single wide trailer. I got a outdoor extention cord and hooked the rv to my place. I turned on all the lights but once I turned on a certain one, it blew a fuse in my house. I tried turning off the light in my house and then plugging the rv in but the same fuse blew. What do i do? What am i doing wrong


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Considering you've admitted you don't know what you're doing and something in the RV is tripping a 120 volt circuit breaker, I would strongly recommend taking it to an RV service center. Electrical problems can be notoriously difficult to figure out and 120 volts is nothing for an amateur to mess around with.


----------



## Spike0358 (Nov 4, 2018)

You had too much of a load on the electrical system. You need to have an electrician wire you up a 30 amp or 50 amp electrical box, depending if your camper is a 30 amp, or 50 amp, from your house breaker box to an rv box, with the appropriate guage wire, depending on how far it will be run. A 30 amp wire will have 2 power, and a ground. A 50 amp will have 3 power wires, and a ground. I believe anything after 50 feet, you need to drop down to a bigger size wire. It needs to be ran in conduit also. I ran my 30 amp off a single faze 30 amp breaker 50 foot with 10 gauge wire. It works just fine. I can safely run everything in my camper. Just the regular 110 household plugin is only good for charging the batteries, and running a very few lights. As far as your trailer goes, reset the tripped breaker in it. It will be halfway between on and off, unlike the rest. Hope this helps.


----------

